# Well it has happened.



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have joined the ranks of Fantasy players. Taking in my preference for certain themes in armies, a cookie to the first person to guess which army I have started.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Good Luck Wraithlord! :laugh:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

hmm... I get a pointy-eared vibe, for some reason. Although admittedly, I could also see Chaos. All the same, I'll throw my lot in with the High Elves. Hell, if I had the cash (and people actually played fantasy in a meaningful way here) I'd probably throw down for an army of High Elves. I've always liked the models.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm going with Tzeentch themed Chaos Mortals. Somebody has too


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

somebody aready  is Jacs :grin:

Speaking of which is it perchance something to do with the weaver of fates Wraithlord?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> I'm going with Tzeentch themed Chaos Mortals.


i agree with jacobite


----------



## Warsmith Tharak (Jan 29, 2007)

Tomb kings...


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm gonna go a bit sideways and say Tomb Kings. Egyptian vibe and all that.










(edit: Bugger me Tharak, that was spooky!)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Points to Tharak and Red Orc. Tomb Kings it is. I already have an entire 2000pt army assembled for the most part, just need 2 more Ushabti and a Bone Giant to have it all.


NEHEKHARA SHALL RISE!!!!!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Changer Of Ways would be so disappointed in you Wraith.:wink:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

tomb king are coll got my own amry of them. 

Ushabti rock!!!!


----------



## dell99ca (Oct 31, 2007)

*fantasy army*

One guess?..., O.K., how about Tomb Kings!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

A very cool army, and a very cool way to get extra bitz for your TSons! I like both the Tomb Kings and the Vampire Counts, but as my son also has a soft spot for the Kings, I think I'll go for the Counts when they're updated.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought of tombkings for you first as well. Im re-doing my Highelves which were my first ever army. Really looking forward to some fantasy after the gt


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

@ Jacobite - yeah I know but they are just so cool looking. And I love the whole undead background.

@ Dell - you knew that already! Insider information, insider trading, bring on the modstick!!! Hehehehe :laugh:


----------

